# Mass Prodution of Poker Chip Trays



## hdgis1

I dont normally make this many of anything but got a commision that requires me to make 144 poker chip trays. Drilling out 12 or 14 trays is no big beal but I have no plans to drill 144 (720 holes). Lets hear some ideas on how you guys would approach this.

Chris


----------



## Sanding2day

Am curious what incredible solution exists but good news as I see it the pieces can be made two at a time and split on the bs, so only 360 holes to drill


----------



## chrisstef

Some one with a line boring machine might do the trick if they can use a bit that large on the machine.

Stack em up 2 high and you're down to 180 holes.


----------



## bigblockyeti

First off I would try to use the longest piece of lumber I could to start with, so that individual trays could be cross cut off the blank. Second I would remove as much wood as possible first on the tablesaw, two cuts at 45 degrees per half cylinder for a total of ten cuts. Third I would look into a bit (probably expensive) that would remove the remaining wood and form the half cylinder the chips sit in. If it were a bit for the router, it would need to be a high horsepower variable speed router, a shaper would be better suited given the requirements of such a bit. Do you anticipate having to make any more in the future? If so the undoubtedly high cost of such a cutter/bit might be easier to justify.


----------



## casual1carpenter

well you beat me to it, lol. was looking up a bit, the Freud 18-130 Round Nose Router Bit 1-1/4 or similar might do you if you remove material first as stated above. bevels or dado to remove bulk of material.


----------



## NiteWalker

A good forstner bit with the dp fence set and those holes will go super quick. I highly recommend colt maxicut bits. They cut incredibly fast and clean.


----------



## hdgis1

Oops! 360 holes is correct. Math….pffft.

I used the maxicut bits and the do drill well. However, there is an unacceptable amount of tear out that occurs.

I'm really looking for a shaper quality cut that requires minimal sanding.

Chris


----------



## a1Jim

With that many I would look for someone with a CNC set up.


----------



## PRGDesigns

+1 on the CNC.


----------



## stevejoly

What about a router? Make long trays with 5 channels with a cove bit or large round nose bit . Then cross cut the individual trays to length.


----------



## Loren

If you did not make the samples, they were perhaps done
on a planer/moulder with custom knives in multiple passes.

Considering sanding and tearout issues, I would entertain
having the coves milled on a cnc machine and sanding
with blocks. Drilling seems goofy, but I've never drilled
to achieve a finished profile like that so I can't say it's
unfeasible.


----------



## JAAune

I think a1Jim is on the right track. That sort of work is perfect for CNC. Someone with an industrial machine might charge as much as $250 per hour but they'd have everything done in an hour. You'd probably pay no more than a couple dollars per unit.

I don't know how wide they are but it would be ideal to mill out long blanks on the CNC then crosscut to length after sanding.

It's either that or some sort of shaper or molder setup but custom knife grinding fees would probably cost more than CNC milling.


----------



## tefinn

One of our fellow LJs builds poker chip boxes. Jimboe posted his jig for making the coves for the trays. Maybe you can use a set up like his.


----------



## papadan

I bought clear plastic trays and mounted them on Birdseye maple for my chip cabinet.


----------



## Finn

I have made drawer inserts like this. I use them for small hardware storage. At first I drilled them out and then cut in two but found it much quicker and smoother to just cut the curves on my bandsaw.


----------



## Jonny83

nice trays…...

can you buy them?

how much?

thanks

how many chips fix in one tray?


----------



## Abijah

> I dont normally make this many of anything but got a commision that requires me to make 144 poker chip trays. Drilling out 12 or 14 trays is no big beal but I have no plans to drill 144 (720 holes). Lets hear some ideas on how you guys would approach this.
> 
> Chris
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hallo!
> Stehen deine Poker Holztrays noch zum Verkauf?
> Gruß
> Abijah
> 
> Translate:
> Hello!
> Are your Poker wooden trays still for sale?
> Greetings
> Abijah
> 
> - hdgis1


----------



## JackDuren

Go over to the poker chip forum. Many have been made over there…

Many of us over there have made chip trays,etc..


----------



## JackDuren

www.pokerchipforum.com


----------

